# Burstner (and possibly other makes.) waste water querie



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Can anyone help, I have a friend who has just purchased a Burstner T615 Harmony, 2005 vintage. Seems a nice vehicle but have one querie. The waste water tank is underslung but the only outlet seems to be a large, possibly about 3" diameter outlet at the lower edge of the tank.. No pipe or tap etc. Is there a fitting for this or is there another waste outlet hiding somewhere.
This may be common to other Burstners and indeed other motorhomes.
I can,t really see how a waste pipe is connected
Any help please.
Regrads, Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Waste pipe*

We've got a 615 and the waste pipe is on the nearside behind rear wheel. You'll need to get down on your knees to find it as it's quite low!

Joe


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

That.s helpful I will have another look, it was raining today and I did not want to get too wet so maybe I have not looked properly. 
Will let you know what I find. 
Have you any other comments or tips on the 615 that he might find useful,
any comments would be much appreciated.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We're really pleased with the van but would suggest fitting a couple of bigger batteries. We only had one 75 aH; we've now fitted 2 x 100aH Elecsol, side by side with minor alteration to the box - just needed to move the partition forward about half inch, only 4 screws.

Haven't had any problems with the van at all - touch wood!

Joe & Denise


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats very helpful, thanks for your trouble and comments. The van he has bought already has two 110 A battteries fitted under the seat to the right of the habitation door. I am also trying to find out the weights. The Burstner plate states max. of 3400 KG,s but I do not know what the payload is and does it include driver or fuel etc.
Thanks for your help, Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Think the weight includes driver, full tank of fuel and 3/4 tank of fresh water.

We weighed the van fully loaded for a couple of weeks away and still had 300 Kg to spare, plenty to bring back some booze!

Denise


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks very much for your help. I will convey all the comments to my friends who have bought it.
Regards, Dave


----------

